# Galaxy Note 2 US Launch



## Inner10

angus242 said:


> They both have good & bad. I was not a fan of the non-removable battery on the OneX. At least Sprints version has external storage.
> 
> I liked my S3 and had no complaints about it. I had it running Jelly Bean (4.1) and it was fabulous.
> 
> But the bigger screen and battery of the Note 2 makes it perfect.


The screen is the good...here they are sealed with no sd.

I hate to break it to ya but that's the way they are all going. IPhone style. Expandable storage and ease of service are a thing of the past.

Google blamed developers abusing external storage and causing application failures making the os look bad. Notice the lack of sd support on new nexus.


----------



## angus242

All Sprint Samsung Android phones and even the HTC EVO LTE (One X) have external storage. My Note will accept a 64GB sd.


----------



## Inner10

angus242 said:


> All Sprint Samsung Android phones and even the HTC EVO LTE (One X) have external storage. My Note will accept a 64GB sd.


They do for now...


----------



## angus242

From what I read, it's to help keep costs down. I mean the new Nexus 4 can be had off contract for $300. There are only 2 ways to accomplish that; sell every phone at a loss or remove features.

The Nexus S and Nexus Galaxy did not have expandable storage either. But I can see that as Google (I'm sure) wants to show off the true, unblemished version of their OS somewhere.


----------



## Inner10

angus242 said:


> From what I read, it's to help keep costs down. I mean the new Nexus 4 can be had off contract for $300. There are only 2 ways to accomplish that; sell every phone at a loss or remove features.
> 
> The Nexus S and Nexus Galaxy did not have expandable storage either. But I can see that as Google (I'm sure) wants to show off the true, unblemished version of their OS somewhere.


True, the lack of MHL, rear camera, flash, 4g and sd are all cost related. But google explicitly said that expandable storage gets abused and causes problems.

I have a feeling we will see more sealed devices and less external storage options.


----------



## angus242

Maybe, maybe not. I think companies like Samsung, HTC and Motorola still have to compete with each other so as a means differentiating, there will be external storage options. 

Just look at all the different overlays; touchwiz, sense and motoblur. Android doesn't want any of those but they still exist and are evolving.

I can see Google and Apple pushing this because ultimately it means cloud storage. But as long as Samsung, HTC and Motorola (and others) mainly sell phones, I don't see the external storage going extinct.


----------



## RobertCDF

I'm still up in the air about this phone, I have the razr now and while it's a good phone there are some things I dislike about it. I love the s pen on my tablet so I would like to have it on my phone, however I would need to pay full retail... ($699? I think). Going into the slow season and someone cancelling a $45K project (family medical problems) makes me not want to run out and spend so much on a phone. 

What is the battery life on it? The razr was good at first but now it leaves some to be desired (I wish I'd gotten the MAXX). I can upgrade to the maxx battery and rear cover but I don't know if I want to spend money on this phone.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Note 2's won't be until the 27th at Verizon, and then they fill all the preorders. I needed a phone yesterday and, after a lot of thought, the Note 2 was just too large. I need something that I can pocket if need be.

The Gallaxy SIII it is.


----------



## angus242

This is coming soon. Not enough info yet to make a decision (IMO) but looks to be on helluva phone
https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_4_8gb&feature=microsite


----------



## angus242

CT app on Note 2 and iPhone 5


----------



## angus242

Facebook app settings page Note 2 vs iPhone 5


----------



## WarriorWithWood

I love my Note and I can't wait until AT&T gets the Note 2. Does anyone know the date?

I told you you'd love the pen Angus.:thumbsup: Especially for our line of work, I use it to sketch drawings all the time.


----------



## angus242

Right now I'm pitching the ***** on Draw Something!!!! :laughing:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/...=W251bGwsMSwxLDMsImNvbS5vbWdwb3AuZHN0ZnJlZSJd


----------



## angus242

I read the 17th but seems available to at least preorder

http://www.att.com/shop/wireless/devices/samsung/galaxy-note-carbon-blue.html#fbid=ximyHtHDD9c

Dammit, that was the original Note.

I read 17th..


----------



## WarriorWithWood

My drawing skills are horrible, so I never tried that one.:no:


----------



## WarriorWithWood

angus242 said:


> I read the 17th but seems available to at least preorder
> 
> http://www.att.com/shop/wireless/devices/samsung/galaxy-note-carbon-blue.html#fbid=ximyHtHDD9c
> 
> Dammit, that was the original Note.
> 
> I read 17th..


I already have that one. :laughing:


----------



## angus242

OK, looks like online orders are being taken:
http://www.att.com/shop/wireless/devices/samsung/galaxy-note-ii-titanium-gray.html#fbid=ximyHtHDD9c

Shipping the 6th


----------



## WarriorWithWood

Cool. Looks like I'll be playing musical phones with the family.


----------



## Inner10

I guess my girlfriend will be getting a used Amaze pretty soon. :thumbup:


----------



## angus242

Whata nice guy!


----------



## WarriorWithWood

My wife will be getting the Note 1 real soon too.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

The note 2 is freaking huge. I am trying to figure out what phone to get. 

If I get something other then an iphone, I will have to buy a bunch of apps again, like my golf gps, buildcalc and a few other expensive one's. 

I can pick up a used iphone 4s for about 250 bucks it seems, or buy a S3 or note2 for 500 bucks plus. 

I hate phones.


----------



## TNTRenovate

WarnerConstInc. said:


> The note 2 is freaking huge. I am trying to figure out what phone to get.
> 
> If I get something other then an iphone, I will have to buy a bunch of apps again, like my golf gps, buildcalc and a few other expensive one's.
> 
> I can pick up a used iphone 4s for about 250 bucks it seems, or buy a S3 or note2 for 500 bucks plus.
> 
> I hate phones.


I4 are free at Verizon with a two year contract. The s3 is 199 with a two year contract


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Fuk contracts. Never again with no one.


----------



## cairnstone

I picked up the note 2 after my Motorola atrix went in the washer. It is huge but not bulky.


----------



## WarriorWithWood

WarnerConstInc. said:


> The note 2 is freaking huge. I am trying to figure out what phone to get.
> 
> If I get something other then an iphone, I will have to buy a bunch of apps again, like my golf gps, buildcalc and a few other expensive one's.
> 
> I can pick up a used iphone 4s for about 250 bucks it seems, or buy a S3 or note2 for 500 bucks plus.
> 
> I hate phones.


I lost a bunch when I went from Apple to Android and now I think it's the best money I've spent as Apple falls further and further behind.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

WarriorWithWood said:


> I lost a bunch when I went from Apple to Android and now I think it's the best money I've spent as Apple falls further and further behind.


Got to do something soon, my iphone is having a hard time hanging on to life.

I liked my iphone 3gs, it held up well, and was easy to use the things I used it for, but maybe I need to try the other side. They say once you go black, you don't go back.:whistling 

Can you update the OS on an android phone or are you stuck with whatever OS it has on it?


----------



## angus242

As long as the hardware can support the OS, you can update.

I had 4.1 running on my S3. Worked great. No it wasn't official. For that, it's up to the phone manufacturer and your carrier if they will send you an update.

Screw that. I had both my S3 and now my Note 2 rooted within 24 hours of release by Sprint. 

There are even alternative OS versions you can load on your phone. I'm not that geeky. As long as it's an official Sprint/Samsung release, I'll load it.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Anyone want to make me a deal on a nice used phone?:laughing:


----------



## Nac

so how is the bat life? I have an HTC Thunderbolt right now the bat life sucks. And am looking at ageeting the note2 from Ver.


----------



## WarriorWithWood

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Anyone want to make me a deal on a nice used phone?:laughing:


Dollar for dollar you can't beat the new LG Nexus 4 if you don't want a contract. It's unlocked, has a nice screen and it's only 300 for the 8 gig version.

http://www.wired.com/reviews/2012/11/google-nexus-4/


----------



## angus242

WarriorWithWood said:


> Dollar for dollar you can't beat the new LG Nexus 4 if you don't want a contract. It's unlocked, has a nice screen and it's only 300 for the 8 gig version.
> 
> http://www.wired.com/reviews/2012/11/google-nexus-4/


And since he had an iPhone 4, he's not gonna miss LTE.

Battery life is great. Full use, all day.


----------



## JT Wood

I recently freed myself from my 3gs I've been giving this phone some consideration. I will NOT be returning to apple again.


http://www.telusmobility.com/en/AB/samsung_galaxy_rugby_lte/index.shtml

supposed to be waterproof and dustproof.

anybody have one of these?

I've had the s3 for 6 weeks and like it, but due to chronic connectivity issues, I am able to switch phones for free.


And also, anybody try one of these windows phones? Looks familiar.
http://www.telusmobility.com/en/AB/samsung_ativ_s/index.shtml

I'm not ruling it out either. I'm a bit of a bill gates fan-boy:laughing:


----------



## WarriorWithWood

Well the first one? Plan on constantly charging with a little 1800 mAh battery. The Windows phone you linked has a 2300 ans so does the S3 and it still isn't enough.


Windows phone? Let's just say I've taken the wait and see approach.


----------



## JT Wood

WarriorWithWood said:


> Well the first one? Plan on constantly charging with a little 1800 mAh battery. The Windows phone you linked has a 2300 ans so does the S3 and it still isn't enough.
> 
> Windows phone? Let's just say I've taken the wait and see approach.


The specs and standby time are apparently better then the s3

?
Looks to be a tough phone for a framer though

Just not sure if I can go back to a phone with lower specs


----------



## WarriorWithWood

Don't believe their times, they're under optimum conditions (darkest screen, volume all the way down, shut off EVERYTHING then time it) it's safe to cut a third maybe half off their times.


----------



## Inner10

WarriorWithWood said:


> Don't believe their times, they're under optimum conditions (darkest screen, volume all the way down, shut off EVERYTHING then time it) it's safe to cut a third maybe half off their times.


I gotta tell ya the note2 has freaking fantastic battery life.


----------



## mcabbage

Have had my at&t note2 for about three weeks now, the best phone ive ever had. Had a galaxy 2 before that and before that an apple 3gs.
Battery life is awesome.
Mike


----------



## madmax718

I've got the 16g nexus 4. It depends on what you mean by "all day life"- 10 hr of talk, if you do nothing else. 4 hrs browsing.

Ya I guess you can get all day- but its a big downgrade in terms of battery life from my blackberry- I could get 2 days on that, constantly checking email. This thing.. emails are kinda weird in speed of emails- its not "immediate" in notification- only the gmail one, not the yahoo one. 

browsing speed is fast. Everything is pretty fast. Still miss my blackberry though.


----------



## Inner10

madmax718 said:


> I've got the 16g nexus 4. It depends on what you mean by "all day life"- 10 hr of talk, if you do nothing else. 4 hrs browsing.
> 
> Ya I guess you can get all day- but its a big downgrade in terms of battery life from my blackberry- I could get 2 days on that, constantly checking email. This thing.. emails are kinda weird in speed of emails- its not "immediate" in notification- only the gmail one, not the yahoo one.
> 
> browsing speed is fast. Everything is pretty fast. Still miss my blackberry though.


Forward everything to gmail...only way to fly unless you want to pay for an exchange server.


----------



## Jaws

*Galaxy Note 2*

Anyone use one? Just bought one. Thing is awesome, huge screen, almost as big as my tablet. :thumbsup:


----------



## griz

http://www.contractortalk.com/f17/galaxy-note-2-us-launch-125446/


Do you have a shirt pocket big enough to keep it in?


----------



## angus242

http://www.contractortalk.com/f17/galaxy-note-2-us-launch-125446/


----------



## angus242

Damn, griz must have had his Wheaties today :laughing:


----------



## griz

:thumbsup:


----------



## Jaws

:thumbsup:Back pocket of my Levis or the high pocket on the left pouch of my nail bags


----------



## Jaws

angus242 said:


> http://www.contractortalk.com/f17/galaxy-note-2-us-launch-125446/


:thumbsup:
Feel free to close this thread, sir.:thumbsup:

Juwt wanted to make sure everyone knew.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Im jealous. Im stuck on the galaxy 3 for a few more months..


----------



## Calidecks

Jaws said:


> :thumbsup:Back pocket of my Levis or the high pocket on the left pouch of my nail bags


Let me guess oxy lights


----------



## angus242

Jaws said:


> :thumbsup:
> Feel free to close this thread, sir.:thumbsup:
> 
> Juwt wanted to make sure everyone knew.


Merged!


----------



## Jaws

Californiadecks said:


> Let me guess oxy lights


Close, Oxy 7 bag pro framers with leather strong holds.

Almost bought the lights, but didnt want the word Light associated with me :laughing:

Now I wish Id bought the Fatlip set up.


----------



## Jaws

Jaws said:


> Close, Oxy 7 bag pro framers with leather strong holds.
> 
> Almost bought the lights, but didnt want the word Light associated with me :laughing:
> 
> Now I wish Id bought the Fatlip set up.


Dont get me wrong, 7 bag Pro framers are great. I just always see something else cooler after I buy something :laughing:


----------



## angus242

As for the Note 2, I didn't feel it was too big.

I just got a Commuter Otter Box for it and now it's huge.......and heavy.


----------



## Jaws

I also got the Otter box.


----------



## Calidecks

Jaws said:


> Dont get me wrong, 7 bag Pro framers are great. I just always see something else cooler after I buy something :laughing:


These are what I have and I keep my phone in the upper left pocket with the leather logo on it


----------



## Jaws

Californiadecks said:


> These are what I have and I keep my phone in the upper left pocket with the leather logo on it
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 83993


Are those the Oxy Green Framers?


----------



## Calidecks

angus242 said:


> As for the Note 2, I didn't feel it was too big.
> 
> I just got a Commuter Otter Box for it and now it's huge.......and heavy.
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pig6xZdptL4">YouTube Link</a>


Isn't there a smaller case out there for that phone? I think that's going to be my next phone but I like to carry it in a case that clips to my belt.your right that otter box is a huge *****


----------



## Calidecks

Jaws said:


> Are those the Oxy Green Framers?


Oxy light 7 bag framer


----------



## angus242

There are silicone and TPU skins which don't add too much. I had one on my S3. Since I paid almost full price for the Note, I'm protecting it.


----------



## Calidecks

angus242 said:


> There are silicone and TPU skins which don't add too much. I had one on my S3. Since I paid almost full price for the Note, I'm protecting it.


I'm debating on just paying full price because I hate contracts, may I ask what full price cost you?


----------

